# 28 Gauge Hunt



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I mentioned the Annual 28 Gauge Hunts on the other 28 gauge thread. Finally got out recently for the fourth season in a row. Didn't shoot worth a crap, and the ducks weren't working that well. But it's nice to get out with a 28. My second drake pintail fell 33 yards away. At autopsy, there were three hits in the neck and one in the head. It went limp at the shot. Given it's a 28, I tightened up the chokes, IC/M instead of my favorite 12 gauge setup of SK/IC. Keep in mind this is with factory choke tubes and 5/8 ounce of 6s @ 1300FPS.

I got some decent photos, but wish they were better. Also, I apologize for the slider. This first one shows something I've never seen before, ice glaze on the head of a GWT:



















When he shook his head, the ice was thrown off his head but remained on the bill:










The shovelers also iced up. Check out the one on the right.:










I lke this one. The pintail on the right was preening, the flexibility in his neck was impressive.:










The swans were out, too.:




























The harvest. On my computer you can read the engraving on the barrels in the first photo.:



















While driving out, I saw this owl in a tree. This was taken with a Canon G15. I pulled out My D300, but it flew before I could switch lenses. Could have been really nice.:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great pic there.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Paddler, Have you ever shot those Xpert 2 3/4" 1 oz #6 steel loads in your 12 ga O/U? I think I'm going to give it a whirl today and see if I can kill a duck with my O/U. 
BTW nice photos.....


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I haven't shot the 12 gauge load, but have used the 20 gauge 3/4 oz load of 6s and am very impressed with it's lethality. I'll be shooting it exclusively in my 20s. Here's what happens when geese get close. This bird hit the ice 44 yards from my pad.:










I actually doubled on the last two with the little BL-4. The first bird crumpled at the shot, the second flew off about 200 yards or so before piling up. It is my first goose limit in Utah, and my first geese with a 20 gauge. I usually kill one or two, and only have hunted them with a 12.



















I'm sure you'll be fine with the one ounce load, probably to 35 yards, maybe more. The pattern density is unsurpassed.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Those are some great photos, thank you for sharing. That is one miserable-looking teal, I have never seen that before! Have you ever experimented with shooting ITX or tungsten out of your 28? You could keep the pattern density of the #6's but probably extend your effective range by 10 or 15 yards.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Paddler, Have you ever shot those Xpert 2 3/4" 1 oz #6 steel loads in your 12 ga O/U? I think I'm going to give it a whirl today and see if I can kill a duck with my O/U.
> BTW nice photos.....


I shot a box of those a few years ago. All the shots were 25 yds and less and it worked just fine. I prefer the #4's myself. #6's worked, but I feel better with #4. A couple weeks ago I shot the 3" #4 Xperts out of my 20 and went 4/4. I plan on using that gun again tomorrow.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

That preening Pinny is quite the gorgeous bird...


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it was Tom Aldrich who spoke highly of the 12 gauge #6 load. I like 6s in the 2 3/4" 20 gauge load, and stocked up. I can't find any more at any of the nearby Wal Marts. If anybody can find some, I'd appreciate a heads up.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I got a chance to try out my 12 ga. O/U today with Xpert 6's. I got to tell you that I was very surprised at how well these shells performed. I was shooting improved cylinder/modified combo today, and it worked great with the 2 3/4" #6's. The pintails I hit were about 40 yards and smashed them. The wigeon was 45 yards and the GWT (not shown) was closer to 50 yards. I'm now a fan of 6 shot.....


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice. Thanks for the report. Looking at the ballistics tables, one wouldn't expect this kind of performance with 6s. 

Kinda funny to see guys investing in aftermarket choke tubes, $20/box latest and greatest 3 1/2" ammo, etc. Those geese came into old timey 15-year-old G&H shells and a Big River flute, and fell to a 45-year-old 20 gauge O/U with fixed IC and Modified chokes.


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

paddler213 said:


> Nice. Thanks for the report. Looking at the ballistics tables, one wouldn't expect this kind of performance with 6s.
> 
> Kinda funny to see guys investing in aftermarket choke tubes, $20/box latest and greatest 3 1/2" ammo, etc. Those geese came into old timey 15-year-old G&H shells and a Big River flute, and fell to a 45-year-old 20 gauge O/U with fixed IC and Modified chokes.


But in the geese defense, they were deaf and dumb :mrgreen:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

paddler213 said:


> Nice. Thanks for the report. Looking at the ballistics tables, one wouldn't expect this kind of performance with 6s.
> 
> Kinda funny to see guys investing in aftermarket choke tubes, $20/box latest and greatest 3 1/2" ammo, etc. Those geese came into old timey 15-year-old G&H shells and a Big River flute, and fell to a 45-year-old 20 gauge O/U with fixed IC and Modified chokes.


I didn't expect that kind of performance out of them for sure. I generally shoot 3" #2's for everything, but now I know what these little jewels are capable of and I can cut my shell cost in half next year.  I will still have some 3" shells with me, but for close decoying shots I will use the #6's.
Thanks again for posting your photos, they got me interested in using my O/U for duck hunting.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

goosegambler said:


> paddler213 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice. Thanks for the report. Looking at the ballistics tables, one wouldn't expect this kind of performance with 6s.
> ...


Ray, they must have been mostly blind, too.


----------

